
Welcome to the Bullshit Economy - bjourne
https://prospect.org/politics/bullshit-economy-iowa-caucus-disaster/
======
MockObject
> The voters have a rare choice in 2020 to put clamps on the bullshit economy,
> to end the froth in our financial markets, to put the needs of the people
> ahead of inflated stock returns and boasts about revolutionizing rental
> housing or food delivery or juice machines. We don’t have to live in the
> bullshit economy. We can reject it.

We can reject it by voting for whom, now? Trump? Or the side that gave
themselves the Iowa debacle?

No, such a pervasive bullshit economy is not solvable with the trite advice to
just vote harder. If that was a solution, we would have surely done it by now.

It's more of a Moloch Trap[1] that occurs despite everyone's best efforts to
avoid it.

[1] [https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-
moloch/](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/07/30/meditations-on-moloch/)

